# Sight Change



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I ordered up a set of Tritium sights for my P345 from Ruger. Now I need to know how to properly drift out the dove tailed front sight and install the new one without scratching up the gun. Any wise words would be welcome.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Take it to a gun smith, they have a press.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd like to do it myself unless there is a compelling reason not to.

Up Date!!!!
I got some excellent advice on "how to" over at the Ruger Forum. A couple of guys over there know their stuff and were willing to explain it so I didn't scratch the thing up! That was my only real concern.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

DONE DEAL!
Now my P345 glows in the dark :mrgreen:


----------

